
China’s campaign to blame the US for the coronavirus pandemic - adventured
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/inside-chinas-campaign-to-blame-the-us-for-the-coronavirus-pandemic-2020-03-15
======
burfog
We cave to the Chinese, and this is how they reward us. We're using awkward
names (COVID-19, SARS-CoV-2) and less-specific names (coronavirus) instead of
Wuhan virus. They then spread the idea that the US performed a biological
attack on China. It's time to give up on politely dancing around the truth.
This is the Wuhan _lab_ virus. The lab is less than a mile from the market
that was initially blamed, and has been creating new coronaviruses for at
least the past dozen years.

Here is China _making_ a virus like this one, even acting on the ACE2 receptor
and testing it in human cells, publishing it in early 2008:

[https://jvi.asm.org/content/82/4/1899](https://jvi.asm.org/content/82/4/1899)

Here they are again, years later, still playing with extremely hazardous
coronaviruses that act on the ACE2 receptor in humans:

[https://www.nature.com/articles/nature12711](https://www.nature.com/articles/nature12711)

I guess we should be thankful that they published the research. Maybe?

~~~
vb6sp6
The only people pushing these theories are people like Rush Limbaugh (who
doesn't believe second hand smoke is dangerous) and Tom Cotton (who said about
trump wanting to buy greenland "It's obviously the right decision for the
United States, and anyone who can't see that is blinded by Trump
derangement.").

If you want to throw your hat in with these intellectual titans, be my guest.

But there is a more scientifically rigorous take if you are interested:
[https://www.vox.com/2020/3/4/21156607/how-did-the-
coronaviru...](https://www.vox.com/2020/3/4/21156607/how-did-the-coronavirus-
get-started-china-wuhan-lab)

~~~
burfog
I'd pick them over the Chinese propaganda Vox is pushing.

The propaganda doesn't even disprove that the virus was created in the lab. It
emphasizes the mere possibility of the virus being fully natural, it pretends
that we could reliably recognize a modified virus, and it engages in
argumentum ad hominem.

I listed an article from the ASM's Journal of Virology, and another from
Nature. Both are well-respected, proving that the lab was indeed making these
viruses. It is 100% reasonable, given the location of the outbreak, to assume
that something escaped the lab.

Other explanations are unreasonable.

If there were a sudden outbreak of smallpox next to the CDC lab in Atlanta, we
wouldn't just shrug it off as a natural occurrence.

